

Ask HN: I'm not sure where to ask this question. (SOLVED) - resdirector

(First an apology, this question adds little to the HN community, and am only asking it here as an almost last resort.)<p>I&#x27;m trying to find an article on Hacker News that I read recently about arguing tactics. It mentioned that when you argue with someone on a subject that they&#x27;ve based their life philosophy on, they are more likely to push back hard. But if you try some of your more weaker arguments on them, they are more likely to be receptive.<p>I&#x27;ve tried googling, scrolling through Hacker News and DuckDuckGo, (which is actually surprisingly good!). My next step is Ask Metafilter then set up a paid task on TaskRabbit.<p>As an aside, I wish Google had a multi-line search box and I could just throw &quot;search clues&quot; in until I find what I&#x27;m looking for -- it&#x27;s annoying having to google, then perturb your keywords, re-google, perturb, re-google etc.<p>EDIT: big thankyou to _pius and arink
======
_pius
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6276171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6276171)

By the way, you should see a search box on the bottom of every page on HN. I
searched stories for "weaker" and it was among the first results.

~~~
resdirector
Awesome. Brilliant, thanks. Completely missed the search box. If I could
transfer a hundred or so karma to you, I would.

~~~
_pius
I've been there before ... glad I could help out. :)

------
arink
Try hnsearch.com

